# Food Safety News - 01/30/2022 Hankook brand of Original Kimchi recalled in Canada for E. coli O157:H7 illnesses



## daveomak.fs (Jan 30, 2022)

*Hankook brand of Original Kimchi recalled in Canada for E. coli O157:H7 illnesses*
By News Desk on Jan 30, 2022 12:54 am
T-Brothers Food & Trading Ltd. has recalled Hankook (Korean characters only) brand Original Kimchi from the marketplace due to possible E. coli O157:H7 contamination. This recall was triggered by findings by the Canadian Food Inspection Agency during its investigation into a foodborne illness outbreak. There have been reported illnesses associated with the consumption of this... Continue Reading

*Toboton Creek Dairy recalls raw milk products for possible health risk*
By News Desk on Jan 30, 2022 12:15 am
Yelm, WA- based Toboton Creek Dairy has recalled retail raw whole milk displaying Best By dates of “2/1” through “2/9”   because it may be contaminated with Escherichia coli bacteria (E. coli) that can cause serious illness. The recall was initiated after routine sampling conducted by the Washington State Department of Agriculture (WSDA) revealed the... Continue Reading


*Study shows food safety problems impact trust in government*
By News Desk on Jan 30, 2022 12:03 am
Food safety incidents weaken the public’s trust more in national than local governments, according to a study in China. The work analyzes how food safety troubles affect Chinese people’s trust in the government using survey data. Food safety problems involve public health but also have a social and political impact with risks varying across people... Continue Reading


----------

